

Turkey threatens to expel 100,000 Armenians - armenarmen
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8572934.stm

======
bediger4000
Ha ha ha! Displace much, Turkey?

"Serdar Argic" was just a symptom of a much larger and weirder disease. Also:
1915 was a genocide! Everyone knows it, but only Turkey's strategic location
next to Russia keeps the USA from blathering on about it. Which speaks just as
poorly to the USA's morality, as it does to Turkey's.

~~~
armenarmen
There is the saying that those who do not remember are doomed to repeat, this
takes it to an extra step or two.

